# English speaking solicitor



## Tyrangie (Sep 22, 2014)

Hi all
Could anyone give me any information about where I can find an English speaking solicitor near the Lorca/Vera area as we are coming to Spain in two weeks to find a property to buy. Any help or advise would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

Sent you a PM. Let me know if it didn't work.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Tyrangie said:


> Hi all
> Could anyone give me any information about where I can find an English speaking solicitor near the Lorca/Vera area as we are coming to Spain in two weeks to find a property to buy. Any help or advise would be greatly appreciated.
> Thanks in advance


Don't.

Get a reliable Spanish abogado and a good interpreter, you will be much better off in the long run. Picking any form of trades-person (and that includes estate agents and solicitors), simply because they speak English is a candidate for disaster. Pick the people for doing what they are paid to do (i.e. their job) not their linguist abilities or otherwise except that you want the interpreter/translator to be competent in both languages


----------



## Tyrangie (Sep 22, 2014)

Hi thanks for your input it is all new to us so I am trying to get as much advice as I can....but I will certainly keep that in mind thanks again


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> Don't.
> 
> Get a reliable Spanish abogado and a good interpreter, you will be much better off in the long run. Picking any form of trades-person (and that includes estate agents and solicitors), simply because they speak English is a candidate for disaster. Pick the people for doing what they are paid to do (i.e. their job) not their linguist abilities or otherwise except that you want the interpreter/translator to be competent in both languages


Potentially, in general, you could be right. However I fail to see why a good Spanish solicitor who is highly recommended by English and Spanish alike should be penalised because they've gone to the trouble in becoming fluent in English.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Dunpleecin said:


> Potentially, in general, you could be right. However I fail to see why a good Spanish solicitor who is highly recommended by English and Spanish alike should be penalised because they've gone to the trouble in becoming fluent in English.


You miss the point. What is needed is a person who is first and foremost a good solicitor; if he or she also speaks English then that is a bonus. Many unsuspecting Brits base their choice of solicitor first on the fact that English is spoken (or claimed to be) whereas the skills and abilities as a solicitor may be doubtful.


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> You miss the point. What is needed is a person who is first and foremost a good solicitor; if he or she also speaks English then that is a bonus. Many unsuspecting Brits base their choice of solicitor first on the fact that English is spoken (or claimed to be) whereas the skills and abilities as a solicitor may be doubtful.


I don't really miss the point because to be fair, you've back pedalled on what you said earlier. If you look back. You didn't say that if they spoke English too it was a bonus, it was a straightforward don't.


----------

